# Difference in Phyllo dough #4 vs #7



## larry_stewart (Dec 20, 2015)

Over the past few weeks I've made spinach pie several times.
One week I picked up a Phyllo dough labelled #4
This week I picked up one labelled #7

Since I didn't use them at the same time, i couldn't compare as to what the difference is between  #4 and # 7 is.
I assume it has to do with the thickness of the sheets, but which is thinner and which is thicker ??

or does it refer to something else ??

larry


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2015)

http://www.kuklaskouzina.com/blog/friend-your-fillo#.Vndnt-w8KnN


----------



## msmofet (Dec 20, 2015)

What brand? I have never seen a number on the brand I buy for spinach pies. Were they both good? If so disregard the number and enjoy. I use Athens.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 20, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Kukla's Kouzina Greek Cooking and Food Blog - KUKLA'S KOUZINA



Thanks, answered my question ( and then some)

Honestly, I didn't notice much of a difference, but then again, I didn't use them at the same time.

taste and consistency wise once cooked, I noticed no difference at all.


----------



## giggler (Dec 21, 2015)

Recipe Please!

I love Spinache Pie and try every year..

but mine usually comes out rather "Harsh and even Too Cheesy"

I think this should be a Rather Dellicate Thing..

still trying..

Thanks, Eric, Audstin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2015)

Larry, is your recipe like spanakopita?


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 21, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Larry, is your recipe like spanakopita?



Yes, I use this recipe as a base:

Spanakopita (Greek Spinach Pie) Recipe - Allrecipes.com

But Ive altered it quite a bit, to the point that I only refer to the recipe to get the bake temp and time. ( and even that I kinda play by ear)

No Parsley
Yes Dill
No Ricotta
Yes Cottage cheese ( which actually works surprisingly well)
No Green onions
Yes egg + egg white
Def more feta cheese
No fresh spinach
Yes frozen ..

And the amounts all differ too.


----------

